# USS Midway CV-41 1971-72 cruise movie..



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_H8yebjnK8_


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing Jan.


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2015)

Yes,nice find. I wonder what the F8's were being used for at that date?


----------



## tyrodtom (May 5, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> Yes,nice find. I wonder what the F8's were being used for at that date?



I think those are A-7s, sorta based on the F-8, but not supersonic, a bomb hauler.

Notice the stubby nose and bigger intake compared with the F-8.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2015)

Nice one Jan, and yes, they're A-7 Corsair IIs.


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2015)

At 5:57, that's an F8U. Note the wing has been jacked upwards, which was unique for this airplane.


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> At 5:57, that's an F8U. Note the wing has been jacked upwards, which was unique for this airplane.



Yup definitely an F-8 being shot off the pointy end


----------

